# Hello from Calgary, Canada!



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome! Wow, beautiful horses! 
Have fun posting, we're glad to have you here!


----------



## *Stella*Polaris* (Aug 25, 2007)

Great looking horses you have! Especially your standardbred x arab mare is amazing 8) ! I'm a standardbred fan (owned one and taken care of plenty) so it's interesting to see all kind of stb-mixes


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome.  

Your horses are beautiful, and your foal is adorable. :wink:


----------



## bee (Jul 31, 2007)

hi....thats a great introduction  .
your horses are beautiful. the 2nd pic of mylady is gorjeous.


----------



## Willow (Aug 27, 2007)

thanks for the warm welcome guys!


----------

